# march mtg trade list



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I may have fish to rehome...definitely have kribs and tetras and maybe others once i see what nancy has. would like more shrimp and big snails. i think im good on indoor plants but could use any pond plants if you've trimmed. i have extra palm i can bring.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

What kind of tetras?


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

idk. Lol


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tetras post a photos , I'm looking for rummy nose and blood fin tetras.

Plants micro sword/ dwarf hair grass/ blayxa jap.


Some 6700k t5 ho bulbs I can borrow till I can get to a lfs . Vacationing right now and be back saturday(try something funny 2 boxer pit mixes parents and neighbor with guns next door)

24 inch t5 h.o.


----------

